
Introducing Scrapy Cloud 2.0 - waffle_ss
https://blog.scrapinghub.com/2016/05/04/introducing-scrapy-cloud-2-0/
======
stummjr
Hey, Valdir from Scrapinghub here! Feel free to ask any questions you might
have about the platform.

